# LAN Kabel wird an Laptop nicht erkannt



## shai-zone (19. Dezember 2010)

Hallo miteinander

Ich habe mir einen neuen VAIO Laptop gekauft und gleich mal Windows 7 Ultimate drauf getan.
Wenn ich nun meinen Laptop mit einem LAN Kabel verbinde, wird das Kabel nicht erkannt.
Beim Geräte-Manager wird mit der Ethernet-Controller und Basissystemgerät mit einem Ausrufezeichen markiert.

Wenn ich auf Treiber suchen klicke, wird nichts gefunden. Kann mir jemand helfen?

Hier noch Angaben zu meinerm Lappy:

Chipsatz: Intel® HM55 Express-Chipsatz
Prozessor: Intel® Core™ i5-430M Prozessor
Grafikkarte: ATI Mobility™ Radeon® HD 5650 Grafikkarte

Beste Grüsse
parafi


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!



shai-zone hat gesagt.:


> Beim Geräte-Manager wird mit der Ethernet-Controller und Basissystemgerät mit einem Ausrufezeichen markiert.


Zu 99% bedeutet es dass Du keinen oder einen falschen Treiber (z.B. einen 32-bit Treiber bei einem 64-bit Windows) installiert hast.
Da auch die Basissystemgeräte nicht erkannt werden, tippe ich mal auf ein Problem mit dem Chipsatztreiber.

Ich würde erstmal die betreffenden Geräte aus dem Gerätemanager rauswerfen und anschliessend einen Neustart durchführen.
Dann sollte Windows neue Hardware finden.
Entweder bringt Windows die passenden Treiber mit und installiert sie, oder Du musst die Treiber manuell installieren.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## shai-zone (19. Dezember 2010)

Das heisst ich soll diese Deinstallieren im Geräte Manager?
Hab da etwas angst, nicht das ich mir noch mehr Probleme einhandle..=)


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Dezember 2010)

shai-zone hat gesagt.:


> Das heisst ich soll diese Deinstallieren im Geräte Manager?


Korrekt.



shai-zone hat gesagt.:


> Hab da etwas angst, nicht das ich mir noch mehr Probleme einhandle..=)


Auch wenn eigentlich nichts passieren sollte (die Geräte sind ja eh nicht (richtig) installiert), was könnte denn schlimmstenfalls bei einem frisch installierten Windows passieren.
Wenn alle Stränge reissen, muss Windows halt nochmal neu installiert werden.
Wesentlich schlimmer wärst Du dran, wenn Du erstmal Daten sichern müsstest (was bei einem frischen Windows wohl eher nicht der Fall sein dürfte ).


----------

